# Brand new burrs on a grinder - hows does that affect the shot characteristics?



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I recently bought a Profitec t64 grinder as it is a 64mm burrs, very slim and with a powerful motor.

As I never really ever changed my grinder before, I am curious how the brand new unseasoned burrs affect the shot characteristics.

What I noticed is that, I can get a 18g in, 36g out in 30 seconds, using Rave's Brazilian beans (1 week post roast) and a tasty shot, but I notice that the shot starts to run quite fast towards the end (say, around the 28 second mark), something that I haven't noticed on my Eureka Mignon recently. However, the Eureka had about 35kg of beans through it over the past 3 years.

Is this related to the burrs being brand new?

PS: I will add a review of the t64 as soon as I get more familiarised with the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shots may be a little in consistent as the burrs settle down

" Back end blow out " as you describe towards the end of a shot , is only a problem if the shot tastes unbalanced ( IMHO )


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Shots may be a little in consistent as the burrs settle down
> 
> " Back end blow out " as you describe towards the end of a shot , is only a problem if the shot tastes unbalanced ( IMHO )


Shots taste pretty good!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it too much then. I'm looking forward to the review.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I just changed the beans today to a different one and everything was fine. Suppose different beans have different effects. I'll write a review in the new year once I had it for at least s couple of months.


----------

